# Older 724 spring loaded scrapper bar ...



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

On the older 724 (from 1977), I noticed a spring loaded scrapper bar ... I never owned a Toro before, so unique to me.

It appears to be working fine, but sure it is wore down due to the previous owner having it set what appears to be always scrapping in contact with the surface. I notice this bar is pretty hard to find, and if I have to, I will affix a cutting edge to the existing retractable scrapper bar.

What have others with a Toro of this type done and what do you initially set the height of the scrapper bar at? I also intend to install the Arnold Poly Roller Skids on this unit as well.

Even though it is spring loaded to kick back, I am still going with the initial height set to the width of a paint stirrer/yardstick as I do on all my other blowers.


----------

